# Fishing Out of Destin...New To These Waters



## Hutch (May 15, 2012)

We are planning to fish out of Destin next week (26ft center console) and are looking for any pointers on close range fishing for AJs, Cobia, Mahi, Snapper? We fish the Louisiana gulf coast regularly, but don't have a ton of experience with Florida. 
After following this forum for a few weeks, it seems the best plan is to catch live bait in and around the harbor, jetties and first bouys, then head out looking for flotsum, grass, rips, birds, etc, on the way to underwater structures. I found gps coordinates for all the artificial reefs, but there are a lot of them. Not sure which ones are the best. Any other notable structure to look out for? I hear nipple, edge, etc, but not sure where they are. Not looking to go too far, just far enough to get into 100' to 150' depths. 

Also, I am extremely impressed with this forum. Everyone, even guides, are happy to share info. Great job to all!

Thanks,
Hutch


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Welcome to the forum and enjoy the area!

Depending on which direction you go you'll have to go about 15+/- miles to hit 100' ft, if you look in that range and find some steel structure you should find the AJ's which lately have been really high in the column. The Mohawk Tug had AJ's viewable with your bare eyes (any live bait AJ's will hit about now), there are Snapper everywhere. Cobia are common around the Liberty Ship which is in 80ft of water.

Nipple, Edge....those are where the drop offs are into the 200' ft range and beyond...bigger fish like Wahoo are out there but occassionally you can find them closer with random luck. You can find the Mahi on any floating structure or look for the birds, sometimes you can find them 5 miles out and other times 15 miles out.

Seriously?


----------



## Hutch (May 15, 2012)

Much appreciated!


----------



## Sea-r-cy (Oct 3, 2007)

The best place to catch bait is at Jughead's bait boat, on channel 69. A $20 scoop will last all day for 2-3 fishermen. Sea-r-cy


----------



## Hutch (May 15, 2012)

I like the way you think! Thanks


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

I'll second Sea-r-cy's comment; we dropped $20 bucks on Jughead's yesterday and fished all day on the cigars we got. Picked up grouper, kings, several kinds of snapper and even big triggers in 120'. To me $20 beats 20-40 mintures of catching bait, carrying bait rods, etc. when I'm itching to get on my spot.


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

I know the bait boats out of Destin serve their regulars first especially on the weekends, I am not blaming them just saying. Just be careful if you fish a busy weekend they won't always have bait for you especially early. You don't want to not bring bait rigs and the Bait guys not sell bait to you.


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

What time does the bait man get out there


----------



## IrishBlessing (May 13, 2012)

Is this firefighter Hutch?


----------



## Hutch (May 15, 2012)

Not me IrishBlessing.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

How far are you willing to run?


----------



## Hutch (May 15, 2012)

Weather permitting, 10-15 miles maybe. From what I can tell of the charts, seems like there is a lot of artificial reefs, etc within 5-10.


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Hutch said:


> Weather permitting, 10-15 miles maybe. From what I can tell of the charts, seems like there is a lot of artificial reefs, etc within 5-10.


 
The reason I ask is the deeper stuff is holding more fish. The steel is holding ajs. Look at the deep water culverts and tanks for grouper and snapper which are still closed right now and big structure for legal ajs.


----------

